
Business Intelligence does not Come From a Product - johns
http://nomadic-developer.com/2009/12/12/business-intelligence-does-not-come-from-a-product/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PlanetTw+(Planet+TW
======
mark_l_watson
Nice article. I especially like the attitude of the author: "One barrier I
have encountered is that there is a bias against BI efforts that require
'programming.'"

